# Top 3 Bahamas resorts



## Auger (Sep 24, 2011)

Hoping to visit Bahamas in early January 2012 with some cheap airfares to Nassau. What is this groups vote for top 3 t/share destinations in the Bahamas/Paradise Island location?


----------



## yumdrey (Sep 24, 2011)

Harborside Resort at Atlantis.

Check TUG review section, you can see the ranking.


----------



## PamMo (Sep 24, 2011)

yumdrey said:


> Harborside Resort at Atlantis.
> 
> Check TUG review section, you can see the ranking.



Auger, you need to join TUG to read the reviews. Plus you'll gain access to the sightings board - both well worth the small price you pay for membership.

Another vote for Harborside! It trades through II, but is notoriously difficult to get during prime weeks.


----------



## Auger (Sep 24, 2011)

PamMo said:


> Auger, you need to join TUG to read the reviews. Plus you'll gain access to the sightings board - both well worth the small price you pay for membership.
> 
> Another vote for Harborside! It trades through II, but is notoriously difficult to get during prime weeks.



Already a member, just looking for votes.
THanks


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 24, 2011)

Auger - You are showing as a "guest" (look under your name) so the system doesn't recognize you as a member and you don't have access to the TUG Resort Ratings and Reviews.  

The Ratings would give you the "votes" you are looking for - the ratings show how TUG members rank the resorts in a specific area.  You can easily see what the top 3 are, and read many reviews.

When you joined TUG, you received an email with a member's code that you have to add to your profile, for the system to recognize you as a member.

If you can't find the email and code:
Click on *TUG Resort Databases* at the top of the page, 

Scroll down and click on *MEMBERS CLICK HERE TO LOG IN*, 

Log in, 

The member's code will be in the top box.

To add the member's code, click on *USER CP* in the blue bar at the top of the page.

Then click on *EDIT BBS MEMBER CODE*

Then scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page, put the code in the box 

Save it.​


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 24, 2011)

There is probably only 1 worth voting for.  Harborside is so head and shoulders above all other there.  It would be my vote for places 1  2 and 3.


----------



## Nettie23 (Oct 3, 2011)

My personal experience…!!!

The Riu Paradise Island Hotel is a stunning sight. It offers all-inclusive luxury and convenience and it's only minutes away from the wonderful city of Nassau. Included in the all- inclusive price are all of your meals, drinks, snacks, entertainment, snorkeling equipment and so much more! Every one of the 379 rooms has its own private balcony for a gorgeous view. All of this is available for only $195 per night!

Can there be any better deal..???


----------



## blueparrot (Oct 3, 2011)

Generally, anything on Paradise Island except Club Land d'Or, beats anything at Cable Beach. Location, location, location.  And Cable Beach beats anything in Freeport.


----------

